# Tail Clipping



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I just am wondering what is the best way to trim the tail. I Groom Oreo's body and he has a very long tail and it grows very quickly. I have trimmed in the past with a scissors but it ends up really jaggedy. For those who groom their havanese, what is the best way to trim the tail? I have not touched his tail, for fear of making it look uneven again, but it is getting long and at times, "interferes" when he uses the potty.:wink: Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as it would be more hygenic for the little man.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Not sure if I'm right or not but I don't think most of us trim tails. I trim just at the base of their tails, on the underside, to avoid having poo on their tails.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use thinners on the rump and just below the rectal area to keep the area clean.

You can clip the base of the tail.....about inch or so up the tail a little shorter and blend into the longer portions of the tail to look pretty.

I do not plan on trimming the length along the tail, I may take off some of the length at the end of the tail if it gets to long. As you can tell by this photo, I do need to tidy up the rectal area to keep it neat and also need to cut the hairs that hang down when the tail is held up.

I am learning like the rest of us.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Helen. Nice to see you around again. Oreo's look alike Cash also has an extremely long tail, thick and glorious tail. And because I keep him in a puppy cut I so sometime trim the tail because it drags on the ground...(he has a lazy tail and it is not always up) 

I trim the length to where I want it... trim around his butt and the base of the tail so it is cleaner...and then I get him to lie on his side and I splay his tail out so that all the tail fur is smoothed down towards his feet, so the top of the tail is smooth line from his back... and then I just scissor it to taper towards the end of the tail... I think of a golden retrievers tail when I do it. I find that when he is in a short puppy cut his huge skunk like tail just looks out of place. Not sure if this makes any sense. i will look for a picture.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Linda and Missy, thanks for the advice. Oreo's tail gets really long but the hair give him poopy butt.  

I will give it a try as I do have thinning shears. The worse that can happen is I botch it and then it grows right??? LOL

Linda, you really do a nice job - I love how you have done the cut! I am still hit and miss, but am slowly learning.

Missy (((Hugs))), it is so good to be back. I have been really busy with work and now my music, so I have A LOT of catching up to do. So many new people and cute havanese!! Love it!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

On Dexter...the cut is with the clippers ( #40 Blade ) with a long comb attached to the clippers. Next time I clip Dexter, I will have to pay attention to what I am dong and take some notes. 

The legs I scissored.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Linda, I LOVE Dexter's cut!! Thank you for sharing the blade #, and great scissoring.  I am always afraid to try the legs, but I think I want to try scissoring when the hair on Oreo's legs grow longer.  Today I have many errands to run, but I think tommorrow will be bath and tidy day for Oreo


----------

